# Moisture meter



## fredito (Feb 19, 2015)

I find myself in need of a moisture meter. I know a lot of guys recommend the Wagner but there are not any locally and the nearest lowes is 1.5 hours away. I found this one on amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00R0WRBO4/ref=s9_newr_hm_b2Jvi_g469_i1
Seems to have more features then the $17 one I was looking at also on amazon, mainly the surface read. I was wondering if anyone had experience with this one? This is about my price range for a meter at this point in time. 
Thanks


----------



## DKMD (Feb 19, 2015)

I've got this one from Lowe's... Works well for my purposes:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00275F5O2/ref=pd_aw_sbs_hi_2?refRID=0GYEK7HS58KSB6J9QNMN

It's a few bucks more than the one you listed, but it's pretty popular with the turning crowd.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 19, 2015)

I have the same one as Doc. Seems to work well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have the same as Doc's . I was smart and bought a cheaper one first. It was great except for you had to take the battery out to keep it from sucking the juice out. I am on my first battery in the general- 3 yrs.............

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 19, 2015)

It's unanimous! Go with the one Doc posted the link for. It's the same one I use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree, looks pretty unanimous to me as well!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2015)

Most certainly unanimous...I actually just bought that one last week!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks folks -- I've had a meter on my wish-list for a while but never got around to doing anything about it ... perfect timing as I have an Amazon gift card to cover it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredito (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. Do you guys find the pins pretty durable on this one? And how do you get them in a really hard wood? I mostly need readings in mountain mahogany which has a janka really close to DIW


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 21, 2015)

I stick em deep in hedge all the time. No issues


----------



## fredito (Feb 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I stick em deep in hedge all the time. No issues


Hedge is 2760 on the janka and mm is 3200...close enough for me. Do you go in the end or side grain when you measure?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 21, 2015)

I generally go somewhere in the middle. Whichever ends up being best. I guess it doesn't matter, but I always like to think the ends are drier than the middle.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 21, 2015)

Same one here as everyone else above. Have had it for about 6 weeks now - was a very worthwhile purchase!


----------



## David Hill (Feb 22, 2015)

I have the pin model too. Use to think that moisture was a big deal.
Have to say though--when I have a piece of wood and I feel like turning it, moisture isn't going to stop me. If it moves/warps-- it just does.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2015)

My meter arrived from Amazon -- the General Tools & Instruments one as recommended. As usual, I followed the "ready, shoot, aim" protocol -- I have no idea how to interpret the numbers it's giving me.

I've stabbed the pins into a few pieces of wood to see what happens, and it's registered from 0% to 15%. (Zero? Really? Any idea how that can happen when the air it's sitting in has _some_ moisture content?)

How would you interpret these numbers? Is there a percentage that you consider to be "dry"?

Thanks!


----------



## thrainson (Mar 7, 2015)

So when you insert the little prongs into your wood the unit sends a small electrical current through them. And depending on the resistance gives you the percentage of moisture. The basics is that water conducts electricity, air and wood don't. So as long there is water in the wood you will get higher then 0%. In my opinion 6 - 10 percent water is considered dry. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 7, 2015)

I know the principle behind these meters, my confusion stems from the fact that it read the moisture content as zero. Isn't there always going to be some residual moisture in wood that hasn't been kiln dried (because the air it's sitting in has non-zero moisture content)?

Anyway, I'll follow your lead and say that a "single digit" readout qualifies as "dry". Thanks!


----------



## thrainson (Mar 7, 2015)

My understanding is that when they calibrate those things they do so at about 22% air moisture. So they really aren't 100% accurate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

